# Paul Scurch DVD's and Books..



## LeeJ

Hi Randy;

I figured you would like these.

Just a 10?

Lee


----------



## RBWoodworker

LOL heck Lee..this website only allows a 5 star..I doubled that thinking it was enough..but I can change it to a million..LOL

Once again YOU.. would turn me towards another great product and website..I have ordered way too much stuff from him in anticipation of his coming class that I will be needing..


----------



## renthal

Hey Randall;
You going to the class in November? Glad you like the videos, Paul is an amazing craftsman.


----------



## poppychuck

Try Silas koph's cd. I have both and Kopf's is superior.


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the tip and review Randy


----------



## RBWoodworker

Hey Marco.. no..I have his class if February.. can't hardly wait..I'm trying to convince Lee Jesgerger to fly out and join me.. everyone who reads this..please bug him to do so…LOL


----------

